# Waiting for a miscarriage



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

I was told 3 weeks ago that my embryo didnt have a heart beat and at the fertility hospital they suggested that i wait for 10 days to see if i lost my little one naturally. I went back 10 days later as nothing had happened and they scanned me again to confirm the findings, which it did. I then went to my GP as we dont really want to pay for a surgical removal. They referred me to the gynae dept in the local hospital and yesterday i recieved a referral form the GP  for me to ring to make an appointment. despite this being an urgent appointment they couldnt see me until 22nd November. So today i rang my GP again to see if they could help and it utrns out my GP is on sick leave and they are not sure when she will return. they suggested i have a booking in appointment with a midwife but i cancelled this when i found out the baby had died.  I rang the local EPU who told me to go and see my GP and that they couldnt help me. Just wondering if you can suggest anything else i can do? It feels like very hard work at the moment and i'm getting concerned about infection not to mention what its doing to me emotionally.
thanks
SG


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry for what has happened.  Can I firstly say that I am appalled that anywhere would be prepared to leave you until the 22nd November.

Sorry I have to ask, but has anything come away at all, did they see anything still in your womb when you had the 2nd scan?

I'm a little confused as to why you say you have to pay for a surgical removal.  This is done for everyone on the NHS, regardless of whether they have had fertility treatment, been private or anything else.

Your GP's should have a locum GP to cover for your own GP's sick leave, and I recommend that you insist on an appointment urgently with them, and insist that you are given some form of treatment, be it tablets or surgical.

Please let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I totally agree with emilycaitlin, this is appalling care and i think you need to be stamping at your GP's door.  I can understand waiting a couple of weeks for a natural miscarriage but not any longer.

If there is anything in your uterus (assuming it has not ben absorbed) it could lead to infection so it is important to get this dealt with for both your physical and emotional health...

Let us know how you get on

Jan


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you both for your replies. I managed to speak to a more senior receptionist at my GPs today and now have another urgent referral for a different hospital. She was shocked when i told her what had happened as she shoed me that she had put urgent on the last one. Anyway just tired to ring to make an appointment but cant as their computers have crashed, typical. will try again tomorrow and just hope someone listens. Feel a bit more positive about my GPs involvement though as they have said i need to let them know when i have an appointment, if its too long they will chase it up.

SG


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Definitely keep on at them, if you haven't heard by tomorrow afternoon, ring and hassle them agin,

keep us informed, xx


----------

